# Any handgun owners here.



## Jim

I have an HK USP 45, but Im thinking about getting a Glock.


----------



## jkbirocz

I have a ruger single six .22 and a redhawk .44 mag. Both of which are hunting guns. I plan on getting into target shooting a lot and also want something to carry on the backwoods fishing trips. My roommate is an absolute gun nut, he just sold a smith&wesson 500 mag. He loves glocks and by the looks of it, it is a very nice gun. They have great designs and feel very comfortable in your hand.


----------



## FishingCop

You can't go wrong with a Glock. Been carrying one for many years and put over 30,000 rounds through it - never a problem, jam or any type of malfunction. They stand up to much abuse and are extrememly reliable, very easy to disasemble and clean. The Glock .40 calibre has rapidly become one of the most prominent handguns in law enforcement and it's military value has long been proven. They shoot well, handle easily and, with the trigger safety, always-the-same trigger pull, they are very easy and safe to shoot. The 45's are a little large in the grip because the magizine can't fill side-by-side bullets, but the .40 S&W is a formidable round. I would go for a .40 over either the 9mm or .45.

Guns and opinions - lots of them, this is just my 2 cents......


----------



## mtnman

last handguns i owned were a star 380 that jammed every 3rd shot lol and a dan wesson 44 mag. that wa a cannon but i loved it. i got 3 deer with my 44mag. i had to get rid of them for safety reasons.(my x-wifes safety)


----------



## Jim

I was looking at a G23 and a G27 in 40 Cal. I need to do a ton of research though, Plus I live in MA so I have other hurdles to jump through. All guns have to be Mass Compliant, and you can only buy guns that are either compliant or made before a certain time.


----------



## FishingCop

The model 23 is a fine choice, a little smaller that the #22, which is a full size version. The #27 is a lot smaller and conceals even better than the #23, but is less effective when it come to accuracy - only because of it's size and sight distance - made more for close up personal protection.

I guess it depends a lot on what it's use is?? Target, personal or home protection, hunting?, concealed carry, or, are you going to shoot snakes in the bottom of the boat??? :lol: 
And how many rounds you want in the gun?

I don't know what Mass laws are, but I assume you can't legally have the 15 round magizines - for law enforcement only? 

If you want to discuss it further, PM me and we can talk more but I'm leaving the office now and won't be back on-line until tomorrow.


----------



## Jim

FishingCop said:


> The model 23 is a fine choice, a little smaller that the #22, which is a full size version. The #27 is a lot smaller and conceals even better than the #23, but is less effective when it come to accuracy - only because of it's size and sight distance - made more for close up personal protection.
> 
> I guess it depends a lot on what it's use is?? Target, personal or home protection, hunting?, concealed carry, or, are you going to shoot snakes in the bottom of the boat??? :lol:
> And how many rounds you want in the gun?
> 
> I don't know what Mass laws are, but I assume you can't legally have the 15 round magizines - for law enforcement only?
> 
> If you want to discuss it further, PM me and we can talk more but I'm leaving the office now and won't be back on-line until tomorrow.




This would be for personal carry, and We can have High cpacity, so 30 rounds would be good LOL!

I wondere how many rounds a #27 can hold?


----------



## Popeye

I have a Star M30, Some Cheapy .22 revolver cambered for .22 LR and Mag and an OLD Browning .25 semi-auto. I like the Star, it is heavy like a .45 Colt 1911 and comfortable to hold and fire and it's pretty accurate.


----------



## FishingCop

The #27 holds 9 rounds, but you can buy extended magazines up to 17.... Kind of negates the small size with a long magazine sticking out the bottom......


----------



## Jim

FishingCop said:


> The #27 holds 9 rounds, but you can buy extended magazines up to 17.... Kind of negates the small size with a long magazine sticking out the bottom......




I hear you! 9 rounds will be plenty!


----------



## Popeye

If you can't hit someone with nine shots, throw the gun at them and hope your throwing aim is better than your shooting.


----------



## SMDave

flounderhead59 said:


> If you can't hit someone with nine shots, throw the gun at them and hope your throwing aim is better than your shooting.


LOL!!! :lol:


----------



## FishingCop

You're going to want to hold that Model #27 in your hand - shoot it if you can, before you spend the $$$ It's got a very small grip and it could be a little hard to control (if you're a novice or have large hands). But all around a solid back-up gun - easily concealed and packs a .40 S&W punch. Great for up close - say under 10 feet, a little harder to hit accurately over that distance unless you are a target or combat shooter. Hope you find one to try out before you buy.


----------



## bcritch

I have a Ruger P89 9MM. I can't hit the side of a barn with it at 25 yards. Not sure if it's the gun or me. I just use it for home protection.


----------



## DocWatson

Originally Posted by bcritch


> I can't hit the side of a barn with it at 25 yards. ............... I just use it for home protection.



What did you say your address was ????


----------



## Popeye

I know the feeling. That .25 of mine... 10 feet and can't hit a soda (pop) can with 6 shots. No two bullets hit in the same place either. Guess that's what happens when your slug tumbles out of a 2" barrel.

Best way to hit the side of a barn... Stand _inside_


----------



## jkbirocz

Hey bcritch, it may be the gun. My dad has a ruger p90 .45acp that never seems to shoot the same each time its shot. Ruger is a great company, all of their revolvers are very solid straight shootin guns, same goes for their rifles and 10/22 and the .22 semi pistol. I just don't think they have it together with their semi auto carry guns. I wouldn't worry though, I'm pretty sure if you pull a gun when someone is in your house, they are gonna be runnin....and then your not supposed to shoot anyways :wink:


----------



## bcritch

Fishin NJ said:


> ok so everyone just remember if being chased by bcritch don't run in a straight line, zig/zag and you'll make it out the front door. :wink:



you're probably better off running straight. Then I'll be to the left or right of you. :lol:


----------



## bcritch

The good thing is that I'm deadly with my Muzzleloader. Now that gun is accurate


----------



## Jim

bcritch said:


> The good thing is that I'm deadly with my Muzzleloader. Now that gun is accurate



I can see you chasing someone down with black powder LOL!


----------



## bcritch

Jim said:


> bcritch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The good thing is that I'm deadly with my Muzzleloader. Now that gun is accurate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see you chasing someone down with black powder LOL!
Click to expand...


No chasing required. I'm good to 100yards :wink: LOL


----------



## slim357

has anyone used a glock 19. I dont think I ever would buy a hand gun but if i did i think this would be the one.


----------



## Jim

slim357 said:


> has anyone used a glock 19. I dont think I ever would buy a hand gun but if i did i think this would be the one.



That is a nice gun, Before I buy a glock I will shoot one of those. There is a range a few miles from my house that rents handguns for that exact reason. To shoot before you buy.


----------



## shinerman77

I own three. I wouldn't be with out a handgun. I have a S&W 40, A martin rossi 38 special and a colt 25 cal. automatic


----------



## G3_Guy

Ruger 9mm here...


----------



## Popeye

I also have a .25 Auto and it is the most useless piece of metal ever made. Mine is an old Browning that my dad gave my mom shortly after they got married in 1957. From 10 feet you can't put a round into a soda can. And if you are lucky enough to hit it once, you won't be able to follow up with another.


----------



## scottbustech

walther p99 in .40 cal here and a rossi 38spl backup both very nice and accurate with the two inch barrel on the rossi i can keep all 5 rounds inside 5 inche at 25 yards semi rapid fire and same with the walther out too about 50 with all 11 rounds anything beyond fifty and out too about 75 ill pull out my bow with the hundred grain wasp boss bullets can put thfree arrows in the black at 75 yards


----------



## Z-Man

I love my SW99 Compact 9mm, which I carry everywhere but church and work. For hunting purposes, I use a Ruger Super Redhawk 454 or my TC Encores. I was going to get a Glock this winter, but I spent my money on a new Tracker 1436. I have some more toys, but they don't get much use. Great Forum!


----------



## Jim

Z-Man said:


> I love my SW99 Compact 9mm, which I carry everywhere but church and work. For hunting purposes, I use a Ruger Super Redhawk 454 or my TC Encores. I was going to get a Glock this winter, but I spent my money on a new Tracker 1436. I have some more toys, but they don't get much use. Great Forum!



Welcome to the forum z-man!

Thanks for joining. I am going to start another thread on Muzzleloaders. I have been looking at the encores every hunting season.


----------



## slabmaster

i own a Ruger mk iii target blued. a ruger mkiii target stainless steel. I carry the blued mk iii trapping and coon hunting. for concealed carry i have a Glock G36 and a Kel-Tec P3at . i carry the p3at all the time in a desantos pocket carry holster and carry the glock when i can conceal in an outside carry holster. home defense is an 870 wingmaster with a 20 inch barrel and number 4 buck shot.


----------



## whj812

I own a Steyr M9 Glock style pistol. I bought it about 3 years ago!!! It has been a great weapon!!! Feels better than any Glock I have ever fired!!!


----------



## Quackrstackr

Yes.

I have what some might call an assortment... :- 

:wink:


----------



## phased

Just got a Taurus .40 week before last.


----------



## asinz

Got a Beretta Cheetah 9 short.


----------



## FishingBuds

yep, we own them, me I'm cleanen a colt trooper 357 and my carry Kel-Tec P-32 and my son is cleaning his old 3 screw ruger single six convertible 22






I have slowed down alot on them, I'm an ex-addict. If I had any extra money it went straight to the Guns :? 

I was a collector of them and I mainly bought up old Rugers(flat tops) and some old S&W.

I went thru several auto's (I carry the P-32 on me at work)but my fancy is the Revolvers =P~ 

Been thinking of getting into reloadinig, the cost of ammo and the Bill thats trying to go thru California is motivating me to get into it.


----------



## captclay

I have a Taurus M605SS. Its a snubnose 357 revolver


----------



## FishingBuds

captclay said:


> I have a Taurus M605SS. Its a snubnose 357 revolver



I had a Taurus snub 357 blued-bobbed hammer, sweet gun-shouldn't sold it


----------



## seif5034

i'll be a handgun owner someday


----------



## RCP

I own many, I have had a concealed carry license since I was old enough to qualify for one (10yrs.). I have experimented carrying many different kinds of guns and carry on a daily basis but the one I carry probably 90% of the time is my Glock 23. I haven't done much to it, I added an extended slide release, Meprolight night sights, and swapped the stock trigger in favor of a 3.5lb trigger. Plenty accurate enough if I do my part and it is one of the few guns I own that has never had a FTF or malfunction of any sort. I would highly reccomend one.


----------



## SlimeTime

Carried for 30 years, sold the wheel gun (Stainless S&W Mod 66 .357) & replaced it with a P93DC 9mm Ruger (and high cap clips) and Stainless .380 AMT Back-Up. 

ST


----------



## FishingCop

can't beat the Glocks for reliability and funtionality.... I too have never had a jam, misfeed or any other mafuntion after vitually 1000's of rund over 15 years or so...

SlimeTime, that AMT 380 is pretty nice for a backup too, but nowadays, I would opt for a higher calibre backup.....


----------



## SlimeTime

FishingCop said:


> SlimeTime, that AMT 380 is pretty nice for a backup too, but nowadays, I would opt for a higher calibre backup.....



My ankles are too skinny to carry anything larger  :mrgreen: 

ST


----------



## FishingCop

SlimeTime said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> 
> SlimeTime, that AMT 380 is pretty nice for a backup too, but nowadays, I would opt for a higher calibre backup.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ankles are too skinny to carry anything larger  :mrgreen:
> 
> ST
Click to expand...



Ah, but is that the only place you can carry it????? :? :lol:


----------



## dedawg1149

ihave a kimber ultra cp .45 ,a kimber raptor 45,ruger 9mm,s&w454 casull,s&w500,glock 19 and 23,sig sauer p226,f n 5-7 and a few more


----------



## SlimeTime

FishingCop said:


> Ah, but is that the only place you can carry it????? :? :lol:



The Ruger I normally only carry (hip) when I have the clothing to conceal it. The .380 I used to carry on the ankle, but now with back problems, I carry it in my back pocket. Depending on where it is I'm going, I may carry both.






ST


----------



## FishingBuds

Check this out Gun owners, cool stuff. Click on and then click on Torture test, watch the vids  
https://www.gunsandammomag.com/popup_player.html


----------



## sccamper

Ive got a MKS(hi-point) 9mm. Good cheap fire arm. Had it over a year and only shot 400 rounds so far. Never a jam, misload or anything. It is probally more accurite than I am.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

hi-point .40 w/ a laser - cheaply made, but it'll make a crackhead s :mrgreen: :mrgreen: t bricks. its sad when you have to carry a gun in your hand to walk from you appt. to your truck at night in downtown nashville. (i learned after being robbed at gunpoint). glad to be outta there!

also have a real old german .38 from ww2. I dont bother shooting it, just hopeing some gun collecter will help out my retirement in 40 years

anybody have a glock sig? im hopeing to buy myself one for a christmas or birthday present this year


----------



## Jim

Loggerhead Mike said:


> hi-point .40 w/ a laser - cheaply made, but it'll make a crackhead s :mrgreen: :mrgreen: t bricks. its sad when you have to carry a gun in your hand to walk from you appt. to your truck at night in downtown nashville. (i learned after being robbed at gunpoint). glad to be outta there!
> 
> also have a real old german .38 from ww2. I dont bother shooting it, just hopeing some gun collecter will help out my retirement in 40 years
> 
> anybody have a glock sig? im hopeing to buy myself one for a christmas or birthday present this year




Never heard of a glock sig? :-k


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

well i dont no #-o lol. my boss at work braught his in. said it was a .357 cal with a smaller shell and they were calling it a "sig". i dont no too much about handguns since ive only been able to buy one for a year :mrgreen: . only been around shotguns and hunting rifles grow'n up


----------



## Jim

I got you! He must have a G33, G32, or G31.

https://www.glockfaq.com/guide.htm

That cartridge is a beast from this description.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.357_SIG


----------



## Popeye

SIG SAUER is a brand name that most people just call SIG. Not too familiar with their weapons but I'm sure you can get one chambered for .357


----------



## Jim

flounderhead59 said:


> SIG SAUER is a brand name that most people just call SIG. Not too familiar with their weapons but I'm sure you can get one chambered for .357



Sig invented that round. 

Sigs are nice guns, My favorite was the 9mm 226. My brother in law has a 40cal 229. Awesome guns.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

awsome, thanks guys. good to have somethin to read up on, since theres no work at the shop


----------



## Quackrstackr

The .357 Sig is a good round.


----------



## FishingCop

I have been seriously considering selling my guns. Since I retired, I really have no use for them excpept for maybe one for special occassions (Like going into Chicago, or down to Tenn. where they are pretty wild and don't like rednecks :lol: 

Does anyone have any advise or ideas as to where I might list them? There seems to be several gun sales websites out there - any opinions? We have a local gun shop as well as Gander Mountain, etc., but I'm not going to get a fair value from them. Should I just list them in the local paper?

Any thoughts?

Thanks.

I have:

1960's era Colt Python 357, 4" - used as duty weapon for 15 years, average condition
1960's era Colt Python 2 1/2" - hardly ever shot or carried - excellent, like new condition
1990's era Glock #22, 40 S&W, duty weapon for 10 years - good overall condition
1970's era Mauser hsc 380 semi-auto - excellent condition
1070's era Beretta Lynx, 22 cal, blow-back pocket pistol
1970's era Remington 870, 12 ga, pump - good condition
1970's era Marlin 22 cal. w/scope semi-auto squirrel/plinking rifle - good condition


----------



## lowe

I shoot the G22 chambered in .40 caliber. Love the gun. Also have a small 38. Air Weight that stays with me in the vehicle or in the boat.

For squirrels I hunt with a Mark II Target Savage. It is a bolt action, single shot with 10 round clip and 4 power scope.


----------



## gunner1

I own and sometimes carry a Glock Model 21 in 45ACP. I also have two preban 12 round mags for it. SO counting the one in the chamber, 13 rounds of hollowpoint stopping power. If you're having a conflict on which caliber to get, this is what someone told me when I was first looking into getting my handgun- " A 9mm may expand, but a .45 will never shrink."


----------



## Jim

gunner1 said:


> I own and sometimes carry a Glock Model 21 in 45ACP. I also have two preban 12 round mags for it. SO counting the one in the chamber, 13 rounds of hollowpoint stopping power. If you're having a conflict on which caliber to get, this is what someone told me when I was first looking into getting my handgun- " A 9mm may expand, but a .45 will never shrink."




Agree!


----------



## lowe

I had an older S&W Model 645 .45ACP that I bought from a friend of mine for $250 bucks at his fathers pawn shop. The father had mis-priced the gun thinking it was some type of off brand .45. He took his wife's word that it was some other brand and not a S&W. He sold it to me for what he had it priced. It was a stainless model with the black poly grips. I shot several boxes through it and ended up selling it off for a good profit. I will agree the .45 will not shrink. It is a bad load that is for sure.


----------



## Popeye

I really like the .45 ACP. I regret my actions as a youngster. My father had a S/S 1911 w/pearl grips (might have been ivory - it's been a long time since I saw it). When I was in 6th grade I was home alone and dug through my parent's closet looking for more typing paper (I was doing a report on Civil War weapons) and found his .45. I goofed with it (not knowing anything about pistols) and pulled the slide back and chambered around. I ended up shooting a hole through the bedroom wall. Fortunately that was what I was aiming at at the time I pulled the trigger. I had previously aimed the gun at both the dog and the cat. After mom and dad came home and the ensuing discussion with me, dad sold the gun. I sure would have liked to have inherited that one along with the rest of his weapons I got.


----------



## Captain Ahab

That is a scary story Flounderhead


----------

